# Hell's Bay



## Parrothead305 (Dec 3, 2007)

After polling around all day... this is what happen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCzMpwblmZ8

found the hole after we got lost trying to get out of the bay. The final count was 19 cast 16 hookups for my partner and 17 cast 11 hookups for me. He kept the same lure until it came apart I was switching every other cast. BTW the Rapala X-rap subsurface was the only lure that was not hit a single time. We left the hole before we burned it. Hope you guys like the video (my first, and it is not edit or nothing so hope to get better with practice)

Parrothead305


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I remember days like that.
It's good to see others finding the same
action I was used to 30 years ago.
Fan-fishin-tastic.
The video was funny as h***
and uncensored too!

;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good video. I wanted to be there...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great video guys! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] I was laughing right along with you! ;D Got kind of psychedelic for a bit there, around 1:30, but otherwise good stuff.


----------



## Parrothead305 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for watching I hope they get better over time.

Parrothead305


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thanks guys for watching I hope they get better over time.
> 
> Parrothead305


My problem is remembering to use the video feature on the camera. ;D I wish I had captured some choice footage this past weekend.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that's a great video! awesome streak.


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

That is an awesome video


----------

